# International alone



## Cotswolder (Jun 6, 2005)

Welcome to this new board  
All posts that relate to those far flung places in the world that are not covered by any other board.


----------



## heather (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome! This new site looks great. Sorry we missed you when in your neck of the woods in May.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi Heather,
Unless you were here before 9th May we were out of the country ourselves.
Spent 3 weeks in the sun in Gran Canaria looking for places to live


----------



## trish fish (Jun 7, 2005)

*Leaving the Costolds?*



			
				Cotswolder said:
			
		

> Hi Heather,
> Unless you were here before 9th May we were out of the country ourselves.
> Spent 3 weeks in the sun in Gran Canaria looking for places to live



Hi Bruce,  

As I used to live in Cirencester in the 1970s, why are thinking of leaving the beautiful Cotswolds when everyone is fighting to get in???


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 7, 2005)

trish fish said:
			
		

> Hi Bruce,
> 
> As I used to live in Cirencester in the 1970s, why are thinking of leaving the beautiful Cotswolds when everyone is fighting to get in???


Hi Trish,

Just something we have to do. Been thinking of moving for some time but not until we retired but I have now been made redundant so it has made us go for the lifestyle change.

We have been visiting Gran Canaria for 11 years now and love the island. My wife suffers from osteo-arthritis and the warm climate is much better for her. She always feels good after time in GC.

On top of it all I cannot stand another 5 years of that grinning twit   and his cronies in Westminster    

We will keep a bolt hole back here, just in case !!!!!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 7, 2005)

Cotswolder said:
			
		

> Just something we have to do. Been thinking of moving for some time but not until we retired but I have now been made redundant so it has made us go for the lifestyle change..... We have been visiting Gran Canaria for 11 years now and love the island. My wife suffers from osteo-arthritis and the warm climate is much better for her. She always feels good after time in GC.... On top of it all I cannot stand another 5 years of that grinning twit   and his cronies in Westminster     We will keep a bolt hole back here, just in case !!!!!



Tony's a "grinning twit" ?   

Have you "narrowed" the possible locations in GC ?

"Osteo-Arthritis" or any form of Arthritis is a burden indeed.
My MIL suffers from it and I hope my wife doesn't inherit it   

Best wishes to Patricia from us...

Doug and Didi


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 8, 2005)

Doug.Kaya said:
			
		

> Have you "narrowed" the possible locations in GC ?


Doug,
Not yet but we are close.
We did see a fantastic house whilst there in May but, unfortunately, it was a tad above our price range. However, should we be lucky enough to win the lottery we shall be on the next plane back


----------



## DaveW01 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Bruce,

Hope you find just the right property. Retirement abroad will be just up our street, but with children still in school it looks a long way off!

What are you going to do with all the Anfi weeks? or are you planning to live far enough away for it to still feel like a holiday resort when you visit?

Best wishes,
Dave


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 8, 2005)

DaveW01 said:
			
		

> Hi Bruce,
> 
> Hope you find just the right property. Retirement abroad will be just up our street, but with children still in school it looks a long way off!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
Not sure where we will end up on the island. We would like to live to the north, Anfi would then be a good break, but the weather in the winter is not so good and we need the warmth for Patricia's arthritis. We will rent to start with so we can have a good look around. We have some places we like but is will depend on finding the right property.

We will keep the Anfi weeks to start with, maybe for us, or the family, if we don't get a big enough place.

We can always easily rent then out as well so keeping them is no problem at the moment.  We ,may, however offload our other weeks.


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jun 9, 2005)

Cotswolder said:
			
		

> We did see a fantastic house whilst there in May but, unfortunately, it was a tad above our price range. However, should we be lucky enough to win the lottery we shall be on the next plane back



Bruce:

I would have offered less, than the "asking price".
What's the worst they could say ?

And who knows... how they may respond ?

Doug


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 9, 2005)

Doug.Kaya said:
			
		

> Bruce:
> 
> I would have offered less, than the "asking price".
> What's the worst they could say ?
> ...


Doug,
We did but it was still tooooooo way above what we want to pay at the moment


----------



## trish fish (Jun 9, 2005)

Cotswolder said:
			
		

> Hi Trish,
> 
> Just something we have to do. Been thinking of moving for some time but not until we retired but I have now been made redundant so it has made us go for the lifestyle change.
> 
> ...


  I do know what you mean, in the paper today, he was referred to Toothpaste Smile!!!  

I do not blame you for thinking of moving out.  My husband would have done so years ago, possibly to mainland Spain, but I held back because the the kids and grandchildren.  Daft move!!!

The climate will certainly help your wife as I know that you get a lot of damp and fog around your area.  

Anyway, good luck with your plans, but would you continue to monitor these boards?  You do a great job on them and would be missed greatly.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 9, 2005)

trish fish said:
			
		

> I do know what you mean, in the paper today, he was referred to Toothpaste Smile!!!
> 
> I do not blame you for thinking of moving out.  My husband would have done so years ago, possibly to mainland Spain, but I held back because the the kids and grandchildren.  Daft move!!!
> 
> ...



We are both on a second marriage and have 5 kids between us. Also 3 grandkids. Perhaps not the youngest as he is only 4 weeks old.
They all know the score and wish us well in our move.
They now see it as somewhere to come for a holiday so we have to do it.

There was some concern regarding the aged Ps but we will not be that far away. Even now we live over three drive from them so it will not be too much more time to get home if necessary.

Yes, I will stay on as moderator of the boards. Can't detach myself from the TUG family


----------



## trish fish (Jun 9, 2005)

*Moving To The Sunshine*

   Good luck to you both.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2005)

*Best Wishes & Query*

Bruce,

Best wishes on your planned upcoming move!!

I'm curious what your thoughts are about the future of the European Union with France and the Netherlands recently voting no.  If this query is considered political and not allowed on the Tug board, a private email would be ok.  

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Cotswolder (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think we should go there on the practicalities of the EU. Could get too political

I will e-mail my thoughts privately


----------



## DerekS (Jul 31, 2005)

*New board is a great idea*

Well done Bruce


----------

